# Green dust algae = help



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone figured out a sure fire way to get rid of GDA ?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it only on the glass wall(s) of your tank, Rick ?
And when you wipe it off, it just returns to the glass quite quickly ?


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Gda*

Yes , its only on the glass , it wipes off easily , and returns in a couple of days.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Same problem here since big rescape.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I tried a few things, including allowing more than 3 weeks of waiting it out, but they didn't work.

Finally I ran a UV sterilizer 24/7 for about a week, and each day I would wipe the dust algae off the glass & into the water column so it could get picked up & zapped by the UV.

Each successive day there was less & less algae returning to the glass, till it finally disappeared completely after several days, never to re-appear.
Worked for me, even though I believe something changed in the balance of things in the tank during that time to hinder & cause the algae to discontinue it's 'onslaught'. LOL


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Easiest way is to buy a bristle nose pleco, several for larger tanks, say 4 or so for a 55 gallon. 

Even the worse case tanks I've tried it on, worked like a gem, 2-3 days later, the only algae is GSA on the glass from there on. And not a lot of that.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can bn plecos do good in a tank with zero driftwood?


----------



## Vancat2 (Jun 23, 2010)

6 months ago I took out all my driftwood. BN pleco & another pleco doing just fine.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*BN Pleco*



plantbrain said:


> Easiest way is to buy a bristle nose pleco, several for larger tanks, say 4 or so for a 55 gallon.
> 
> Even the worse case tanks I've tried it on, worked like a gem, 2-3 days later, the only algae is GSA on the glass from there on. And not a lot of that.


 What happens once they get the algae cleaned up ? What will they feed on then ? Do I cut back on the number of them , to maintain what they have cleaned up ? This is in a 60 gallon planted tank. They wont bother the plants will they ?


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

I also added some bristenose plecos for this and it worked like a dream. I have a 90 gallon and added 5. There is 0 GDA now : )


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Bn pleco*

I have been googling bn plecos , and I have found there are different colors and kinds. Is there one in particular , best for the GDA ?


----------



## Bob Madoran (Dec 22, 2014)

I think other than color I don't think there is any difference. The yellow or albino ones just look too weird to me. I prefer the dark colored ones. I have one in a 20 gallon long and the glass, rocks, and wood have been free of algae every since I got it. The only thing it wont eat is hair algae and it will not touch moss or hair grass. They are truly amazing cleaners.

Its too bad your green dust algae is only on the glass. I think it looks amazing on rocks. I just happen to have posted a picture last night of my shrimp tank that has green dust algae. I only have red cherry and ghost shrimp in the tank and will gladly put up with cleaning the glass by hand to keep the lava rock looking the way it does. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=894897


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a couple BNs in a tank with no driftwood. After a couple months they started wrecking my sword plants. Maybe they just didnt have anything else to eat. Anyway I would up re-homing them.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am going not going to get bn plecos. Just doesn't seem right to get a fish solely for algae. Not for me anyways.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*bn pleco*

Got 4 bn pleco at petco today on sale for 3 dollars each. They are about 1 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

I have had one Rubber lipped Pleco in my 75 gallon tank for the whole time I've had it. He keeps the glass, Anubia leaves, and all the rocks spotless. He cleans everything so well I have to supplement his diet with zucchini a couple times a week so he doesn't starve. Best think about the rubber lipped pleco is they stay small, around 5" or less.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*green dust algae*



plantbrain said:


> Easiest way is to buy a bristle nose pleco, several for larger tanks, say 4 or so for a 55 gallon.
> 
> Even the worse case tanks I've tried it on, worked like a gem, 2-3 days later, the only algae is GSA on the glass from there on. And not a lot of that.


 Well , I had my doubts. But , I went out and bought 5 bnp , and put in my 60 gallon tank. All 4 walls had gda on them. 10 days later , its gone. What would be the best way to feed the bnp now , without causing any other problems. I want to keep them .


----------

